# The Essential Grocery List



## SubwayScriptures (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi!

Does anyone have a short-list of their grocery essentials --13 or so items that they must have in their house to cook?

I don't mean like cereal and milk and bread, b/c those things are super basic and you don't cook those. I mean more like certain vegetables, meats, and such that are the cornerstone of your recipes.

Thanks!


----------



## Bigjim68 (Mar 23, 2010)

A few that I always have around.

Dried mushrooms.  I buy these by the gallon
Heavy whipping cream
Sherry
Romano or Parmesan cheese.  Generally Pecorino Romano.
EVOO, again by the gallon + higher quality in smaller quantities.
Good aged balsamic vinegar.  Goes with good olive oil.
Frozen shrimp
Multiple types of pasta
Bacon - as much for flavoring as eating.


----------



## kamp (Mar 23, 2010)

Chicken 
Pork chops
Butternut squash
Hokkaido squash
Broccoli
Carrots
Sugar snaps
Cinnamon powder
Sea salt


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 23, 2010)

Your best bet is to base your list of essentials on what you cook.

If you don't eat pork or hate mushrooms, it does you little good to know that I always have both on my list.

Your shopping list should be based on how you cook and what you cook.  Whatever you use every week, over and over, that's your list.


----------



## vyapti (Mar 23, 2010)

Broccoli
Carrots
Rice
Pasta
Beans & Lentils
Garlic & Ginger
Onions
Tofu
Cashews
Spinach


----------



## SubwayScriptures (Mar 23, 2010)

Bigjim68 said:


> Dried mushrooms.  I buy these by the gallon



Can you find these in any grocery store? And what do you cook these with?


----------



## NAchef (Mar 23, 2010)

SubwayScriptures said:


> Can you find these in any grocery store? And what do you cook these with?


 
I have generally seen these in my local asian markets in very big bags! Just an idea for you to check.


----------



## jabbur (Mar 23, 2010)

pasta
rice
chicken
hamburger
onions
various types of cheeses
sour cream


----------



## DaveSoMD (Mar 23, 2010)

Flour
Sugar
Butter
Shortening
Baking Powder
Baking Soda
yeast
Pasta
Oil / EVOO
Potatoes
Onions
Garlic
carrots
celery
peppers
Canned Tomatoes
Canned beans
Frozen veggies
Stock/Broth
Fresh and dried herbs


----------



## Kathleen (Mar 23, 2010)

Bacon - cooking and seasoning
Eggs
Onions
Cheese
Pantry-safe Milk (Milk in boxes)
Sherry
Canned salmon
Canned clams
Canned tomatoes
Canned fruit
Dry pasta
Rice
Beef Boullion

I can make several dishes out of these ingredients on their own. I have a good variety of seasonings and cooking wines on hand. Sugar, flour and yeast are always available. Of course, Frank ensures we always have bread.

Some things I can make out of those ingredients are salmon cakes, scrumptious pasta with clam sauce, a very passable French onion soup, a yummy carbonara pasta, several egg dishes, several pasta sauces, some custards, rice pudding (with sugar from the pantry, quiche (with help from the pantry), etc.  Really, I could keep going.  

~Kathleen


----------



## sparrowgrass (Mar 23, 2010)

Celery, onions and carrots.  
Garlic.
Ginger.
Lemons.
Evaporated milk.
Pasta.
Rice(s).
Chili paste.
Vinegars.
Nori.
Flour-AP, WW
Sugars.
Oatmeal.
Chicken leg quarters.
Beef.
Shrimp.
Olive oil.
Butter.


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 23, 2010)

Ground beef
Chicken
Pork (chops and/or a large roast that can be cut into various size pieces)
Eggs
Milk/Sour cream
Cheese/Butter
Potatoes
Canned tomatoes
Cream of Mushroom soup
Onions
Rice
Macaroni/Noodles
Assorted frozen vegetables (and some canned and fresh)
Tabasco/salsa

Barbara


----------



## babetoo (Mar 23, 2010)

Barbara L said:


> Ground beef
> Chicken
> Pork (chops and/or a large roast that can be cut into various size pieces)
> Eggs
> ...


 

this could be my list. although not to many canned vegs. as a rule except tomatoes in various forms.two great minds!


----------



## Bigjim68 (Mar 23, 2010)

SubwayScriptures said:


> Can you find these in any grocery store? And what do you cook these with?


I buy these at Costco.  They're labeled Gourmet mixed mushrooms.  They come in about a gallon plastic jar and weigh 8 oz.  Among my uses.

Rehydrated use as any other mushroom.  Takes about an hour in warm water .

I use them chopped finely chopped dried as a thickener in sauces.  Good flavor, and absorb a lot of excess liquid.  

From the ingredients above, a quick and easy creme sauce. 
Heat cream to just under boil.
Add freshly grated Romano, stirring
Dash of Sherry (don't overdo this)
Fresh garlic (another of my staples)
Dash of mixed cinnamon and cloves (I prefer freshly ground)  I grind it and keep it in a mortar     and pestle.
Pepper to taste.
Butter, unsalted
Reconstituted mushrooms.  Add near the end.
Pretty much a quick Alfredo.  Works with most meats, pastas, shrimp.  Alter to your taste and ingredient list.

Seafood cream chowder, stew, etc.

Add a quart or so of whole milk
Dill to taste.
To the above add onions, potatoes, celery, bell peppers, etc.  Cook till potatoes are al dente.
Add cooked bacon (1 or two slices ) crumbled, shrimp, scallops, FIRM fish, lobster, 2 or 3 small cans chopped clams w/juice if desired.  Any combination of seafood will work.

Seafood should be firm but not overcooked.

Serve hot 

I don't measure ingredients, and so cannot give you exact measurements, but they don't matter much anyway.  To taste works.  Careful with salt in seafood dishes.  I seldom add any.

I agree with Andy.  Your style of cooking should dictate what you need in the kitchen.  My list above presumes the normal staples, and reflect my style.


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 23, 2010)

onion, celery, carrots, canned tomatoes, potatoes, frozen peas, butter, bacon, frozen shrimp, Dijon mustard, white and red wine, eggs, cheese of some kind, lentils.

15 basic items other than bread milk and toilette paper! To which should be added some cereal, pasta, beans, etc.


----------



## mexican mama (Mar 24, 2010)

Here is my list
Rice
Dry Pasta
fresh basil
Pork Belly slices
garlics 
onions
lemon/lime
fresh and canned tomatoes
potatoes
kidney beans
Tortillas
canned salsa


----------



## larry_stewart (Mar 24, 2010)

garlic
onions
celery
carrots
potatoes
tomatoes ( canned / fresh)
pasta (spaghetti, linguini, rigatoni)
beans ( kidney, pink, chickpeas)
soy sauce ( hoisin sauce, veg oyster sauce, sesame oil)
salsa (sofrito, verde)
cheese ( american, monery jack, cheddar, mozzarella, parmesan)
bread crumbs
soup stock ( frozen, canned or powdered)
heavy cream

basic basics, always on hand %100 ( dried spices basil, oregano, cumin, coriander, cinnamon, garlic powder, chili powder), flour, sugar, salt, oil ( veg, olive),vinegar, eggs, wine ( white,red,rice)


----------



## sparrowgrass (Mar 24, 2010)

I use lots of tomatoes, but I can/freeze my own, so they weren't on my shopping list. Same thing for corn and green beans and asparagus.


----------



## velochic (Mar 24, 2010)

I think lists like this are too personal to really help anyone else because every family had different tastes.  Still, they're interesting to look at.  I cook mostly from scratch (not things like yogurt, crackers, for example).  Here is what I can think of off of the top of my head.

Eggs
Tomato paste
Spicy pepper paste
Clarified Butter
Olive oil
Dried beans and peas
Bulghur wheat
Rice
Carrots
Parsnips
Celery
Tomatoes
Lettuce
Peppers
Onions
Potatoes
Lamb
Chicken
Cheese
Flours of different variety
Yeast
Vinegar
Salt
Honey
Various Fruit - whatever's in season
Herbs and spices
Milk
Coffee
Wine

With these ingredients I can make just about anything I would need to, but it is FAR from a fair representation of my very extensive pantry.  I can or dehydrate what I'm able to from my garden in the summer.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Mar 24, 2010)

velochic said:


> Still, they're interesting to look at. .


 
They are.. and there is an amazing commonality of flour, beans, pasta, eggs, herbs, and the basic veg of carrots, celery, onions, etc. I would be interesting to see now many times an item got a listing. 

What I also find interesting is the general lack of pre-packaged things..(stuffing mix, instant potatoes, "helpers" etc).  I think that is pretty impressive


----------



## vagriller (Mar 24, 2010)

mexican mama said:


> Here is my list
> Rice
> Dry Pasta
> fresh basil
> ...



This could be my list!


----------



## Hoot (Mar 25, 2010)

Here is a quick breakdown of these lists. A top ten or so, if you will:
I am certain this will change over time.
Pasta-10
Fresh/Frozen veggies-10
Onions-9
Rice-6
Beans-6
Cheeses-6
Carrots-6
Garlic-5
Potatoes-5
Celery-5
Tomatoes-5
Butter-4
Bacon-4
Olive oil-4
Chicken-4


----------



## Selkie (Mar 25, 2010)

A top fifteen list:

Milk
Butter
Olive Oil
Garlic
Flour
Sea Salt
Onion
Chicken Broth
Dark Brown Sugar
Rice
Stevia
Vinegar
Corn Meal
Mozzarella Cheese
Bacon


----------



## SubwayScriptures (Mar 27, 2010)

DaveSoMD said:


> What I also find interesting is the general lack of pre-packaged things..(stuffing mix, instant potatoes, "helpers" etc).  I think that is pretty impressive



Impressive indeed. But i also think that speaks to the type of people that you'll find on these discussion boards.


----------



## cmarchibald (Apr 14, 2010)

As others have said it depends on what you like to cook, but here are a few items that are on my grocery list every week....without fail:

chicken
fresh fish
onions (usually white and red, yellow if they're available and look good)
fresh garlic
lemons
butter
eggs
variety of fresh veggies such as green beans, okra, carrots, squash, carrots, bell peppers, etc

When I moved to Kuwait for my new job back in October last year, I had spent the previous 5.5 years in Iraq where I lived on a military base and had no kitchen in my trailer.  So my first 2-3 trips to the grocery store were enormous....as I was stocking up my kitchen.  My boss gave me a lift to the store those first few times as I didn't have a car yet.  She doesn't cook at ALL and was shocked to see what all I was buying.    Yet these were the kinds of things you might not buy every week or need all the time, but when you need them you need them.  In my opinion, every kitchen should have:

flour
sugar (all varieties)
corn meal
yeast
olive oil
vegetable oil
peanut oil
sesame oil
chili oil
salt - sea salt and course ground are my favorites
the 3 peppers - black, white (my fave to cook with) and red
red pepper flakes
oregano
basil
thyme
rosemary
curry
ginger
nutmeg
chili powder
onion powder & garlic powder (not the salt versions)
cinnamon
vanilla extract
almond extract

There's more, but that's all off the top of my head.


----------

